# First Attempt - Planted Nano Tank



## CatSoup

RobMc said:


> Minnows for the Cycle:


The tank looks good, but please take these guys back to the LFS so that they don't have to suffer through the cycle. Your tank will cycle just fine without fish having to be in the ammonia.


----------



## RobMc

I will be doing regular water changes and have introduced beneficial bacteria directly to the filter / gravel. I don't intend on killing them with their own waste - I just need an experimental fish to insure that the conditions are safe for my betta.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## NWA-Planted

Tank is looking good 

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## DannyDapper

I just got this tank too! Looking forward to setting it up as soon as it comes in the mail!


----------



## aokashi

You should be fine. I kept 4 healthy fat rosy red minnows in a densely planted 1.5 gallons before. I had to return them after 2 months to the LFS because I had to go back overseas. boy, what a giant difference there was between the LFS feeders and these seemingly abused fish....

I felt bad returning them to their deaths, but really had no choice.


----------



## CatSoup

Pet shops take terrible care of their fish. Comparing yours to theirs is like comparing an iPhone to a payphone. LOL


----------



## aokashi

but the point is thy are feeders! lol nothing is worser than returning them to the LFS!


----------



## CatSoup

aokashi said:


> but the point is thy are feeders! lol nothing is worser than returning them to the LFS!


Meh It's usually a quick death, and definitely quicker than ammonia burns and stress related illnesses. I'm all about living by the golden rule, even when it comes to fish.


----------



## aokashi

Ive never seen a ammonia in my planted tanks. nor nitrites or nitrates....

Plants usually takes up ammonia way too fast in an establish system to have it affect anything.

Claustrophobic abuse... maybe
Ammonia poisoning...doubt. 

lol


----------



## somewhatshocked

Sorry, it's absolutely inexcusable to use a fish to "cycle" a tank in 2012. There's enough information about the fishless cycle on this forum for anyone to make it through. You can't say you're using a fish to test the waters because it's cheap or to cycle and not expect people to express their opinions about how silly it is on a forum like this.

That said, it appears that you're using aragonite or crushed coral sand that will greatly increase your tank's pH. That 'sand' will also end up sinking below the Fluval Stratum.


----------



## AVN

I use home bred guppies as ammonia and tests for my cycles, they usually end up dying and adding more ammonia. I really don't care, what's 5 guppies when your tank produces hundreds monthly... It's more economical than a bottle of quick start if you ask me.

And who is to judge what death is fine for the fish? If anyone, it should be their owners. Without them, the fish wouldn't exist let alone survive. (I am only referring to home-bred feeders)

Whether they die by predation, old age, disease, or ammonia burn, it really doesn't matter, because they're all going to get blended up one day anyways. They're feeders, disposable and cheap.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Don't expect to be taken seriously by fellow hobbyists when you show such rampant disregard for the life of your livestock. Especially if you ever hope to buy livestock from fellow hobbyists who have read your comments.

Who is to judge? Fellow hobbyists. We're judging. Because others brought it up.

It's a nearly universally frowned upon practice.


----------



## AVN

Feel what you want, but I'm sure I have a valid point that fellow hobbyists would take seriously, even if they don't agree. How can you reasonably generalize "nearly universal" when there's clearly plenty of others who share opinions other than your own?

I specifically said I only do this to my feeder guppies, and ONLY when I'm cycling new tanks (the frequency of when I do is irrelevant, but it's RARE, I cycle using old media and established system water but irrelevantzzz)

That's HARDLY showing "rampant disregard" for all of my livestock. 

Believe me, in any other case I would agree with you, but in this one they're going to die regardless, and either death is equally gruesome to me.

Even if I didn't use them in place of ammonia bottles, I would HAVE to cull them all, they reproduce too prolifically for me to maintain. Either that or I take them to my overcrowded LFS where they'll be put into crowded and filthy conditions while they starve to death. 

Another point, these are feeders. They are not my livestock anymore than the hair algae or the Ghost Shrimp they live with. They are feeders. They are born to die, it may be morally grey, but that's what it is.

Either way, they're stressed, then they're dead.

Now, I don't want to blow anything up and derail any more threads, so if you want to have this discussion with me I would love to hear what you have to say in a PM. I believe your arguments are very valid, but I also believe mine hold some weight. If you feel like I am on a path that I'll regret in the future, please take the time out of your day to enlighten me.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Google or search this forum for "fishless cycle" and most people seriously frown upon using living creatures to cycle a tank. 

I don't care what livestock you use. It's my opinion that it's unnecessary and inexcusable. It is, in my opinion, rampant disregard for your livestock.

People shouldn't mention using living fish to cycle tanks if they don't want it discussed. End of story.


----------



## AVN

somewhatshocked said:


> Google or search this forum for "fishless cycle" and most people seriously frown upon using living creatures to cycle a tank.
> 
> I don't care what livestock you use. It's my opinion that it's unnecessary and inexcusable. It is, in my opinion, rampant disregard for your livestock.
> 
> People shouldn't mention using living fish to cycle tanks if they don't want it discussed. End of story.


You effectively ignored everything I said and restated your previous post, thank you for that, all you've shown me is that you are too stubborn to accept other opinions, and would rather just stick to your own and tell everyone else to shut up. Good day.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Nah, jumping to assumptions won't suit you in this case, either. Nor will getting nasty because someone gives you other options.

You do have other options to control your population rather than allowing them to suffer. Give them away to fellow hobbyists on this forum, for instance. Or, as you said, use them as feeders to continue the cycle of life. Or stop allowing them to breed to uncontrollable levels.

My point is that it's 2012. There is next to no excuse for using fish to cycle when there are countless ammonia sources available. Fish food, raw shrimp, bottled ammonia. That's my opinion. If you aren't keen on being criticized or having people question your practices that you openly and freely shared, don't mention it on a forum filled with opinionated people who prefer best practices in aquaria. It's nothing personal.


----------



## AVN

Again, can you speak with a less condescending tone, I may be assuming your tone, but to me it sounds as if you think I'm some r-tard who doesn't know what he's doing. Excuse me if you think I'm "getting nasty" because of that, but you did ignore everything I said.

I am in no way trying to argue against what you said, I know it to be true. I myself cycle all my tanks with old filter media and established system system, but my point is that I still add guppies *IN PLACE OF AMMONIA ADDITIVES.* I only brought up the point that *in this case*, it really doesn't matter because the cycle of life is being continued by the *feeders*, their bodies will *feed the bacteria*.

Trust me, I know, it's nothing personal. Just a discussion about different opinions, but that doesn't give you the right to start telling me to google fishless cycles like I don't know what they are or to tell me that it's 2012 and implying I live with an outdated school of thought. I never attacked you personally, I don't see why you need to imply that to me.


----------



## somewhatshocked

AVN said:


> I am in no way trying to argue against what you said, I know it to be true.


Point proved.

There is no tone-of-voice in my written text. I use as little inflection as possible so there is no confusion on the parts of those forum members who don't speak English as a first language or have difficulty discerning dialect or my native hillbillyspeak (unless it's in my own tank journals).

But I do appreciate you admitting that there are other options. We always have to keep in mind that our practices can and do influence others who are new to the hobby and just learning. When they see that there can be cordial conversations like this while learning, it's a good thing.

And to the OP: I hope you'll shed a bit more light on the specific sand you're using.


----------



## AVN

Point may be proven, but it was proven from the start, it was never argued. The secondary point I discussed was ignored. And that was that feeder guppies are inexpensive alternatives to ammonia additives if you have hundreds of them on hand.

Answer me this, what is the difference if a fish eats a guppy and poops it into ammonia than if bacteria decomposes a guppy and turns it into ammonia?

Is it the suffering of the guppy as it burns in ammonia?

If so, would it then be OK to kill the guppy and then use it's dead body for ammonia? That is the same exact thing as using fish food because well, *they are fish food*.



> You do have other options to control your population rather than allowing them to suffer. Give them away to fellow hobbyists on this forum, for instance. Or, as you said, use them as feeders to continue the cycle of life. Or stop allowing them to breed to uncontrollable levels.


I DONATE to my LFS 200-300 guppies a month. I still have 200 left in the tank after that, I can't bear to just kill all of them, so I cull out the ones that are lower grades for food and assorted uses.

I don't think anyone on this forum would care to pay $7 shipping for a bunch of colorless feeder guppies they can get 15 for $1.

Please give me other options, because I really do need to do that.

It's nearly impossible to stop guppies from breeding. I could leave only 2 in the tank and a month later I would have 100. The following month would be 500. I could either kill them as fry or cull them after they develop as adults, either way, I can't necessarily neuter my guppies can I? Help me out here.

As for OP's sand, I would like to know what it is also. It looks beautiful and I would love to use it in a nano.


----------



## ramen lover

does the tank come with that background? i really like it. gives it depth. if it didn't come with it, how did you make it? is it safe?

someone suggested that the 'sand' is crushed coral? if it is, then it is going to raise your pH by a good amount. but from reading your initial post, it seems like it is just regular sand which should be okay. just be careful if it is crushed coral


----------



## RobMc

Regarding Sand: The product was purchased at petco. It is not crushed reef. The packaging claims that it will not affect water chemistry / PH. Will provide more info when I get home.

Regarding Cycling with a fish: The tank currently has a certain amount of bennies living in it. Some of the fluval strat was from a starter tank I was raising the plants in (2 weeks). The filter material was primed with beneficial bacteria. I will be monitoring ammonia levels (not by # of floating fish) and will adjust / change water accordingly. When I am done with these minnows they'll go in an outdoor pond or be humanely euthanized. Until then they'll enjoy the proverbial Elysian fields of feeder fish habitats.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Feeder guppies may be inexpensive. Price has nothing to do with a fish suffering a cruel death.

The difference between a fish eating a guppy and using a guppy to slowly die from ammonia toxicity: getting eaten is a super-quick death and dying from ammonia burns and poisoning is slow and often laborious.

If a guppy is killed instantly and then used to cycle a tank, that is obviously much more humane than allowing it to suffer and languish.

People constantly pay me for random culled Endlers and Guppies. Often even paying for USPS Express. All it takes is a little effort.

How to stop them from breeding: separate genders. That's why most Endler/Guppy keepers and breeders keep them separated until breeding is desired. 

OP: Glad to hear it's not crushed coral so you don't have to worry about parameters altering.



AVN said:


> Point may be proven, but it was proven from the start, it was never argued. The secondary point I discussed was ignored. And that was that feeder guppies are inexpensive alternatives to ammonia additives if you have hundreds of them on hand.
> 
> Answer me this, what is the difference if a fish eats a guppy and poops it into ammonia than if bacteria decomposes a guppy and turns it into ammonia?
> 
> Is it the suffering of the guppy as it burns in ammonia?
> 
> If so, would it then be OK to kill the guppy and then use it's dead body for ammonia? That is the same exact thing as using fish food because well, *they are fish food*.
> 
> 
> 
> I DONATE to my LFS 200-300 guppies a month. I still have 200 left in the tank after that, I can't bear to just kill all of them, so I cull out the ones that are lower grades for food and assorted uses.
> 
> I don't think anyone on this forum would care to pay $7 shipping for a bunch of colorless feeder guppies they can get 15 for $1.
> 
> Please give me other options, because I really do need to do that.
> 
> It's nearly impossible to stop guppies from breeding. I could leave only 2 in the tank and a month later I would have 100. The following month would be 500. I could either kill them as fry or cull them after they develop as adults, either way, I can't necessarily neuter my guppies can I? Help me out here.
> 
> As for OP's sand, I would like to know what it is also. It looks beautiful and I would love to use it in a nano.


----------



## AVN

I am really glad we had this discussion, maybe now you can see that I am not some ignorant keeper you wouldn't sell your livestock to.


----------



## CatSoup

In case it's not already assumed, there is plenty of tone here: 
It is disgusting to have such blatant disregard for life just because it's "cheap" to replace. Fish can feel, just like you can.


----------



## somewhatshocked

It should be noted that ignorance is not a bad thing in any way. It's why this forum exists. So us ignorant people can learn from others who know more. And so we can share what we do know with those who are just starting out. 

And no question - especially on a forum like this - is silly (I've seen a lot of folks apologize for their questions lately and they shouldn't). Because there's always an answer and always someone reading who can learn from it.


----------



## aokashi

With the ratio of plants to one minnow and 7 gallons of water. I dont even know why fish abuse is being discussed here. lol. most likely nothing will happen an the crypts will grow like weeds.

and If I were the minnow. I would personally enjoy this much more than a feeder tank. This is not a plant less cycle...(which will probably incite a lot more hate) and OP already stated that he will keep ammonia down if need be.


----------



## CatSoup

aokashi said:


> With the ratio of plants to one minnow and 7 gallons of water. I dont even know why fish abuse is being discussed here. lol. most likely nothing will happen an the crypts will grow like weeds.
> 
> and If I were the minnow. I would personally enjoy this much more than a feeder tank. This is not a plant less cycle...(which will probably incite a lot more hate) and OP already stated that he will keep ammonia down if need be.


I can see your point of view, I disagree, but you aren't saying the life is worthless from what I can tell. My comment was towards the attitude AVN has towards his fish.


----------



## Knotyoureality

Holy Pogosticks, guys. 

The OP seeded the tank with BB, has good plant mass and introduced a very low bioload. With that combination, it's entirely possible to do a silent cycle--which is ALSO well known and documented in this forum!


----------



## CatSoup

Knotyoureality said:


> Holy Pogosticks, guys.
> 
> The OP seeded the tank with BB, has good plant mass and introduced a very low bioload. With that combination, it's entirely possible to do a silent cycle--which is ALSO well known and documented in this forum!


I don't think it's all about the OP anymore. I think it's more about the ethics of fish in cycling.


----------



## Barbgirl

Welcome to the planted side! (It's very addicting! Watch out hehe) The hard scape looks great and I love the placement of the windelov fern, will look great when it really grows out.




Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AVN

CatSoup said:


> In case it's not already assumed, there is plenty of tone here:
> It is disgusting to have such blatant disregard for life just because it's "cheap" to replace. Fish can feel, just like you can.


Sorry, this might be a misinterpretation. This isn't a blanket discussion of *all* fish. Just breeder guppies that have gotten out of control, or cheap feeders like that minnow. This was also addressed, the humane thing to do would be to kill them painlessly and quickly before using them as ammonia additives in place of fish food. IF you wanted to use them as a reliable ammonia additive.

That's also assuming they suffer and die in the cycling tank, for this I want to repeat this.



aokashi said:


> *With the ratio of plants to one minnow and 7 gallons of water. I dont even know why fish abuse is being discussed here.*
> 
> I would personally enjoy this much more than a feeder tank. <LOL *This is not a plant less cycle...*(which will probably incite a lot more hate)


Don't assume that I have a disregard for the life of my guppies just because I refer to them as feeders and food fish, I house them in appropriate conditions and give them a happy environment to live out their lives until their impending doom, it's just how it is.

With a great volume of water, a previously established colony of bacteria, and adequate control of the ammonia levels in the tank, the fish will create ammonia and eventually die and add to it. Who said that I put my guppies in to burn in a concentrated ammonia bath? (bah rhetoric flaw)
You are assuming that I use guppies to start the cycle-I don't. I said they usually end up dying-like most feeders do-and that I don't remove their bodies so the bacteria can turn it into ammonia. This was established. They're even fed, so that their waste can turn into ammonia. It's like a light fish cycle, with low ammonia levels. Entirely different topic.

If you want a discussion about the morality of how we should feel and talk about raised fish food, we should take it to a separate place. Why do we need to continue to drag OP's original post away from what it is?

Even though my intentions were not to cause a thread fallout, I've done it again, so, if you have further comments, please PM me. I am willing to hear what you want to say. Your opinion matters to me, if you can show me "the light" I will be willing to "accept it." No more from me. I don't want to get in trouble.

P.S. Ignorance is defined as "lack of knowledge or information," not of conflicting opinions.


----------



## aokashi

CatSoup said:


> I don't think it's all about the OP anymore. I think it's more about the ethics of fish in cycling.


maybe that should be in another thread then...


----------



## AVN

Rob, can you enlighten us about the background of your tank? It looks beautiful, how thick is it, what is it made of? I really like the feeling of depth it gives even before it's submerged. I want to copy it!


----------



## RobMc

Thanks Barbgirl, I went in head first and have really been enjoying it.

Avn, the background is the default foamscape provided with the Fluval Flora. I looked online for you, but I wasn't able to find it sold separately. I agree though, they have done an excellent job with it.

The sand used is simply Petco White Aquarium Sand. It's cheap, looks decent, and is PH neutral.


----------



## RobMc

Question for the fish people: I'd like to house Pygmy Cory's in this tank alongside one friendly / curious betta.

I am using a marineland Magnum 350 cannister filter customized with a recirculation gate for a low flow rate into the tank. The filter is filled with fluval bio medium, and wrapped in floss.

I wouldn't like to have less than 7 Pygmy Cory's, for their mental health, but worry that 7 + betta in an 8gal would overstock the tank - even with the incredibly excessive filter / heavy planting.

What's the opinion on this?


----------



## AVN

Regular water changes, a clean filter, and light feedings and you can get away with slightly overstocking. As long as you test and the ammonia and nitrate levels are low, your fish won't be harmed.

Even more so if you densely plant.


----------



## brainwavepc.com

arguing on the Internet is like running in the special Olympics; no matter who wins you are still a bunch of retards.


----------



## aokashi

brainwavepc.com said:


> arguing on the Internet is like running in the special Olympics; no matter who wins *we* are still a bunch of retards.


much better


----------



## CatSoup

brainwavepc.com said:


> arguing on the Internet is like running in the special Olympics; no matter who wins you are still a bunch of retards.


This may be one of those things I feel I may go to hell for laughing at, but damn that made me LOL. =^_^=


----------



## RobMc

Glad this post could be a soapbox for a discussion of ethics. Now don't everyone get your panties in a twist, but the minnows were being brutes in the tank - pulling up plants - engaging in messy spawning behaviors. Ammonia levels have also crept up a little bit. Because of this I euthanized the fish humanely (decap / pithing), ground them up, and used the remains to accelerate the remainder of the cycle.

Plants are looking great / tank is crystal clear. I'll post some more pics later.


----------



## AVN

^

My man Rob.


----------



## aokashi

you killed them :O


----------



## RobMc

Hated the stock Fluval filter - now using a modified Marineland Magnum 350 canister - recirculation / gated output. Wicked over-powered, I love it.

Microsword is a bit messy after the fauna went bull in my china shop.









Can't wait for the wisteria to gain some vert.









Only loose sponge / Primed Fluval Biomedia in the filter - clarity isn't perfect


----------



## AVN

It looks amazing, very good scape. You've yet to tell us the secret of your background though, is it just paint, or is it foam?


----------



## RobMc

Thanks AVN - It's just the stock Fluval Flora backdrop - Painted foam


----------



## Silmarwen

You've got a beautiful little tank there!


----------



## lauralou

What an awesome betta tank! I love it.


----------



## RobMc

Some water Stats:
Oct 19th
Ammonia 0.75 ppm
Nitrite 0.3 ppm
Nitrate <10 ppm
Hardness 75 ppm
Chlorine 0
Alkalinity Low (will have to read into this)
PH 7.0

Adding Tetra Bio-Spiro to accelerate cycling


----------



## RobMc

*10-31 2 week update*

So the cycle kicked on and I've been reading a steady 20 ppm Nitrate 0 ppm amonia/nitrite. Whew.

Plants are growing nicely. The wisteria started reaching out of the tank so I topped them to fill out the back a bit more. May trim all of their broad "emerged" leaves off. The new growth was so much nicer to look at, and I'd like it to be more uniform. Anyone else for this?

The only plant I'm not happy with is the anubias, once the plants grow in I think the little nubi won't really fit. Looking for ideas on something bushy / red/purple.

Planted tank 2 weeks old:




























Currently stocked with 1x Nerite 1x Apple 1x Betta and a hand full of cherry shrimp:



















Unfortunately, the shrimp aren't feeling the camera this morning.

I should probably just make this a journal, huh?


----------



## RobMc

Shot of the growth to date before I ripped out the Wisteria... It grows too wildly and I wanted a spot of red.










I had thought all of the male RCS ended up in my Betta's belly, and was a bit disappointed when the females started to saddle.

Caught this sight tonight 










And a shot of my happy betta, Angelo


----------



## Barnacles

RobMc said:


> Shot of the growth to date before I ripped out the Wisteria... It grows too wildly and I wanted a spot of red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had thought all of the male RCS ended up in my Betta's belly, and was a bit disappointed when the females started to saddle.
> 
> Caught this sight tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of my happy betta, Angelo


That is such a nice tank.. I was going to get a Flora but didn't.. this makes me want one again.


----------



## RobMc

Thanks 

The main complaints of the Flora is that it's packaged as an all included plant tank, but most of the stock equipment is no good. The filter is ugly, the CO2 system works but is not a long term solution (little paintball canisters) and the light is only 13W. That being said, the tank itself is beautiful - but I don't think you could grow more than low/low-mid light plants with it stock.


----------



## Green_Flash

excellent photography and the tank looks great.


----------



## STS_1OO

What are you using to get these spectacular shots?

Camera + settings would be a ton of help. Great tank and thanks!


----------



## RobMc

Hey, I use a Canon SD-790IS - standard auto WB / macro setting

Most of the magic happens in post - I use Adobe Lightroom to rebalance lighting / sharpen the image and when necessary remove noise.

That being said, canon's point and shoot line has excellent macro capabilities.


----------



## STS_1OO

Thanks for the information!


----------



## RobMc

Working on a slow re-scape - wasn't digging how quickly the wisteria overgrew the tank. The large leaves caused too many shading issues for a tank of this size. I've moved to ludwigias and they have started to grow in.

Attached is a shot just before the first trim:









Soon I'll remove all of the wisteria - right now it's just there to stave off the algae hordes .


----------



## Neatfish

pretty cool.


----------



## STS_1OO

I concur. I had wisteria and it grew like a weed (just like a aquatic weed should grow). Unfortunately, in my low light setup, the Wisteria quickly grew cumbersome with roots sprouting from all levels of the stem and literally creating a mat of roots and completely shadowing all the growth below it. 

It's my conclusion that Wisteria isn't appropriate for small tanks (I'd say even for 20G tall tanks). Granted, it looks great when compact and fresh (bright green with lush growth), it quickly becomes unsavory. 

I prefer plants that keep their growth stable (ferms) and more manageable - especially in small tanks. I hate to continuously tear down scapes. I would suggest placing a healthy amount of Needle-leaf Java Fern where the Wisteria is now. 

I do recommend getting a fair, established amount rather than a few nodes to grow out since it's a relatively slow grower.


----------



## RobMc

Thanks for the input STS I might end up going the java route. I dropped some ludwigia back there, but it started going the same way as the wisteria. Might grow this tank out and see what happens - then tear out the crypt / ludwigia - and go with a more suitable foreground / backdrop. 

Here are some photos of the tank as it is today:


----------



## RobMc

So I've let her go wild here...




























I'm not sure how to even trim the crypt, might cut it to the floor and let it start again. Let me hear your input.

Also, I got a new camera and a prime 50mm lens - expand those shots for some goodies.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## jarury

Looks Great! inspired me to redo my bettas tank starting tomorrow or friday! 
but first a few questions, are the light fixtures original to the setup or did you replace them?
And, what kind of c02 system are you running? 

Thanks!


----------



## RobMc

I currently use two of the stock 13W CFLs. I lucked out and wound up with two, which landed me in the WPG range I was looking for.

Up until this past week I've been injecting CO2 using a solenoid / regulated 5LB Co2 canister. (ran out - refilling soon) It turns on one hour before the lights come on and turns off one hour after they've turned off.

The lighting schedule is a 4x8x4
5AM-9AM on 
5pM-9PM on

I fertilize the roots with worm castings and fertilize the water column with a macro/micro very lightly. The tank is heavily stocked with bottom feeders and heavy feeding of a varied diet provides most of the remaining nutrients. Nerites (4) and an otto (1) have done an excellent job of keeping the glass clear.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## RobMc

Friend started up a tank - good excuse for some heavy trimming.


----------



## aokashi

oO you trimmed the crypts oO


----------



## RobMc

Wasn't sure what else to do, buggers had grown 9 inches tall and were shading everything around. Tried pulling out a clump, but the roots are set deep. Any clipped leaf will surely die back, but at least I'll be able to see the rest of the aquarium. lol.


----------



## aokashi

lol! I find the best way is to trim off the larger leaves .
to separate a daughter plant you can pull the crypts out a little so you can see the rhizome then snip the rhizome between plants. then you can snip out the roots of the clumps you dont want and pull it out  you can still regrow this but it will usually melt first when trying to regenerate new roots


----------



## Exie

That's a very pretty beta, and an amazing tank. I hope my little 4 gallon turns out half as good as this!





CatSoup said:


> Pet shops take terrible care of their fish. Comparing yours to theirs is like comparing an iPhone to a payphone. LOL


I work at an lfs and we take pretty darn good care of our fish.


----------



## RobMc

Thanks Exie, it's all about how much care you put into it. I let mine down a bit in the past month or two and the tank suffered. I ran w/o Co2 for 5 weeks and plants started getting stringier / algae reared its ugly head.

Just refilled the tank today - here's a couple shots. I removed many of the plants I didn't really care for. May tear out all of the lacy stuff to the left - it just grows too quickly. The bottom leaves of the ludwigia sp red are looking a little gnarly. May have to trim that up a bit more as well.



















Don't worry about the betta, he's away on holiday in my 20g sump. I wanted him out of the tank for a bit to let the RCS population grow a bit more. Once the next gen hits juvenile stage I'll move him back in.


----------



## Exie

Smart idea. Hope he enjoys his vacation  

Where did you get that background? Sorry if that's been covered. Does it come with the fluval tank?


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Wow, what a greatooking betta...and tank as well, but that betta!!! Is his head really yellow? 
Great job, planted tanks are addicting!!


----------



## RobMc

Exie: it is the stock fluval backdrop

Lyzza: I do love this betta, he got me into aquariums. 4 months ago he was living in a little bowl maybe 2 qts large. At that time he was completely white. Unfortunately, the water conditions weren't the best and he ended up with a terrible case of fin rot that nearly took him. In trying to save him I purchased the aquarium you see here.

Anyway - Angelo has what's called the "marble gene". It means that his colors will vary over the course of his life. When the shots above were taken he was blue and white with a yellow face. Recently, black has been showing up around the face and tips of the tails. I'll have to get a few more shots soon.


----------



## RobMc

A quick shot of the regrowth thus far. Doing a water change today and adding ferts - expecting a jump in growth over the next week.


----------



## RobMc




----------



## Silmarwen

Amazing pictures!


----------



## RobMc

Quick update:

This tank has been ignored a bit more than I'd like and my WC/Fertilization schedule has dropped off. The betta has a touch of the fin-rot again due to a power outage a month ago. One of the ottos was trapped behind the filter sponge and passed. Fortunately the shrimp / pygmy cories had him cleaned up and gone within 24 hours.

The tank has been trimmed a few more times. Due to the lack of fertilization the ludwigia SP red has not been thriving.


----------



## Green_Flash

Nice job! It looks great.


----------



## RobMc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6uf4B42pF0&feature=youtu.be&hd=1

Sometimes they eat like kings


----------



## RobMc

It's grown out a bit since the last shots. Also I've built a 20W led light to replace the two cfls.


----------



## Greedy

Very nice cube, the light very nice as well. Did you heat up that piece of acrylic to bend it over the tank?


----------



## AdamC13

barely made it through the first couple pages of ridiculousness but a very nice tank. Any reason the water level isn't higher? or is it just to prevent jumpers?


----------



## RobMc

Greedy, it is actually made out of wood. If you're interested in the process, I have a build thread here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=294610&highlight=

Adam, shamefully, in the last set of images the water is just at its weekly low point due to evaporation. Generally, I keep the water level about 3/4 of an inch below the rim. I've lost 2 amanos to higher fills than this.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## RobMc

Some updated shots as the tank adjusts to the new light. I'm still not too hot on the color rendition:

Think I'm going to have to put angelo on a diet soon:


----------



## RobMc

After a little trim and some replanting:


----------



## VJM

Absolutely beautiful! I have bettas too, and love to see them in heavily planted tanks that appropriately sized. Fantastic.


----------



## RobMc

Thanks VJM. My Betta, Angelo, is quite the king of the jungle in there - though he still enjoys pats on the head


----------



## AhVy

Just awesome!! Wow... Love angelo.. Changing his colours.. Love the plants placement.. Growth and choice.. 

Can i ask what is the red plant and what fert did you dose? 


Via Tapatalk


----------



## Reefergoneplanted

somewhatshocked said:


> Sorry, it's absolutely inexcusable to use a fish to "cycle" a tank in 2012. There's enough information about the fishless cycle on this forum for anyone to make it through. You can't say you're using a fish to test the waters because it's cheap or to cycle and not expect people to express their opinions about how silly it is on a forum like this.
> 
> That said, it appears that you're using aragonite or crushed coral sand that will greatly increase your tank's pH. That 'sand' will also end up sinking below the Fluval Stratum.


Reading this 7 years later and it’s still hilarious. You’re talking about a 5 cent fish lmfao. Get off your high horse. Let me guess, you try to revive the squirrels you run over with your car? Or I know, you make sure with every single step you take outside that you aren’t stepping on any bugs. 

I’ve been reefing and keeping fresh water for over 25 years and have never used anything other than fish to help cycle my tanks. Let me know when a $0.05 fish death alters the course of history and I’ll change my tactics. Or even better, let me know when a $6.00 damsel death causes human suffering and I’ll modify how I cycle my tanks. 

My kid has two geckos that eat live crickets, maybe I should be feeding them something different. I don’t want to wipe out the cricket population on earth ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## varanidguy

Reefergoneplanted said:


> Reading this 7 years later and it’s still hilarious. You’re talking about a 5 cent fish lmfao. Get off your high horse. Let me guess, you try to revive the squirrels you run over with your car? Or I know, you make sure with every single step you take outside that you aren’t stepping on any bugs.
> 
> I’ve been reefing and keeping fresh water for over 25 years and have never used anything other than fish to help cycle my tanks. Let me know when a $0.05 fish death alters the course of history and I’ll change my tactics. Or even better, let me know when a $6.00 damsel death causes human suffering and I’ll modify how I cycle my tanks.
> 
> My kid has two geckos that eat live crickets, maybe I should be feeding them something different. I don’t want to wipe out the cricket population on earth ha ha ha ha ha ha.




What an incredibly cold take. Treating animals with respect doesn’t make someone hyper sensitive or have weak fortitude. I hunt every year, doesn’t mean I’m gonna treat an animal cruelly, even if it is a fIvE CenT fIsH. Get over yourself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reefergoneplanted

Ok. I’ll go buy a guppy hunting permit, stalk them in my local river, shoot them, then throw them in my tank for the cycle. I’m sure you will tell me EVERY.SINGLE.KILL you’ve had while hunting has been an instant kill right? Lol.


----------



## Jamo33

Reefergoneplanted said:


> Ok. I’ll go buy a guppy hunting permit, stalk them in my local river, shoot them, then throw them in my tank for the cycle. I’m sure you will tell me EVERY.SINGLE.KILL you’ve had while hunting has been an instant kill right? Lol.


Welcome to the planted tank. Excited to have your open minded and uplifting comments here on the forum, hope to see more of your insightful thoughts.


----------



## varanidguy

Reefergoneplanted said:


> Ok. I’ll go buy a guppy hunting permit, stalk them in my local river, shoot them, then throw them in my tank for the cycle. I’m sure you will tell me EVERY.SINGLE.KILL you’ve had while hunting has been an instant kill right? Lol.




Are you purposefully acting dense or is that just your personality?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somewhatshocked

They're trolling and insulting for the purposes of trolling and insulting. 

There's no other reason to dredge up a post from seven years ago to make childish digs.

A fun thing people can do when they see crap like this: use the report function.


----------

